# الفصل الثاني - واجهة البرنامج وتخصيصها SolidWorks 2010



## eng.mdw (5 يوليو 2012)

تعلم SolidWorks 2010 

الفصل الثاني - واجهة البرنامج وتخصيصها

أنصح من يستخدمون البرنامج خصوصاً بقراءة تخصيص واجهة البرنامج 

واسأل الله العون والسداد

 http://www.scribd.com/doc/99204764/الفصل-الثاني-واجهة-البرنامج-وتخصيصها

​


----------



## ابوالفتوووووووووح (21 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووور يا بشمهندس


----------



## mezmez (19 فبراير 2013)

شكرا اخي


----------

